# 100 miles of single speed



## aaronm618 (Aug 26, 2004)

Well single gear lovers I finally did what I thought I never would - completed a century on the single speed last weekend. I have an old GT 5000 powdercoated gray and single speeded out to 53x16, this bike is eveything that I want it to be and it looks awesome (my favorite bike). So my buddy gave me a call on Saturday and asked if I wanted to do an 80 mile ride to get us ready for an upcoming race, I thought to myself what beeter way to keep up with the training than to do it on my single speed. 

So we headed out. Well I don't have a computer on my bike and my buddy knows this and after a while I start to think to myslef this feels like a lot more than 40 miles and we haven't turned back yet. So I ask my buddy how many miles we had so far and he looks over at me with a grin and say 47, three more and well get in the century! I asked what the heck happened to the 80 mile ride and all he could say was "if I told you we were going on a 100 mile ride you probably woudln't have come." that tricky bast$#d

Well I have only done 100 miles twice before and this one was by far the easiset :thumbsup: I am thinking that maybe I can ditch the geared road bike alltogether. Oh and I finished the whole thing with an SLR saddle and didn't feel that bad - another accomplishment

So how many others out there have done single geared centuries??


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

aaronm618 said:


> .......So how many others out there have done single geared centuries??


Miss M and I have done 6 so far this year.

Fixed not SS.


----------



## BikeRider (Aug 5, 2003)

I haven't managed a century yet on my single speed. I did do a 68 mile ride the other day using the fixed setup. As far as singlespeed goes I don't find it any more difficult to ride distances than with a geared bike. I've found that my average speeds are just as good and sometimes a little better. Using the bike as a fixed-gear does take extra effort with the hill climbing and constant spinning but it's not that bad.


----------



## aaronm618 (Aug 26, 2004)

BikeRider said:


> As far as singlespeed goes I don't find it any more difficult to ride distances than with a geared bike. I've found that my average speeds are just as good and sometimes a little better.


- Thanks I guess


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

Congrats. Fixed cents are a fun accomplishment. A 53x16 gear is much stiffer than I run. Did you have much climbing?


----------



## aaronm618 (Aug 26, 2004)

There was some climbimg but not much - the gearing helps me keep up with the geared bikes (into the wind that is), it wasn't fixed though, I know that gear would probably be pretty tuff fixed - my other two buddies that went with me did it on their mountian bikes, of course they had 1.0 slicks on them - but still pretty good too.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

I've done a couple of centuries, double metrics, and a double century on my fixed gear. I enjoy that extra challenge doing them fixed. On long distances I use my flip flop wheel with two diff gear ratios.


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

roadfix said:


> I've done a couple of centuries, double metrics, and a double century on my fixed gear. I enjoy that extra challenge doing them fixed. On long distances I use my flip flop wheel with two diff gear ratios.


I'm just too lazy to stop to flip the rear wheel. My 69"-70" gear let's me cruise on flats at a comfortable 16-18 mph and get up any hills. The time I would flip would be for long descents, but then I'd flip back after 20-30 minutes... too much work for me. I just get passed on the descents.


----------



## ARP (Mar 7, 2002)

*And the bragfest begins.....*



MB1 said:


> Miss M and I have done 6 so far this year.
> 
> Fixed not SS.


Back to back, once every spring, Columbus OH to Portsmouth,OH. 106 each way over 2 days.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

PdxMark said:


> I'm just too lazy to stop to flip the rear wheel. My 69"-70" gear let's me cruise on flats at a comfortable 16-18 mph and get up any hills. The time I would flip would be for long descents, but then I'd flip back after 20-30 minutes... too much work for me. I just get passed on the descents.


Usually on these long distance rides, I know exactly at what point during the ride I'll be making that flip......and in most cases I don't bother flipping the wheel back. It all depends on the course. But like you, I generally ride about 70" like 99% of the time.


----------



## Spinfinity (Feb 3, 2004)

*found it little different than doing one with gears*

Planned a route that had neither vicious climbs nor gonzo descents. Finishers were all surprised that it was less difficult than we'd anticipated. Mostly we sat in the sweet spot and accepted the energy the rear wheel gave back to our legs. It was a good time.


----------

